# Why the hell was my account banned for being a troll ?



## swallow555

My older account sparrow5555 was banned for being a troll and multiple accounts. I couldn't recover my older account sparrow555 due to the password reset issue and had to create a new account. What the hell is going on with the mods and the site ? 

I tried repeatedly contacting the mods for the ban issue and received no reply. It felt that I only got banned because I got into an argument with a of man hating poster who started attacking me unprovoked . Her attacks on me were left as it were while my posts were deleted, and my account was labelled a troll and banned.

P.S: This would also be one of my multiple account.


----------



## 225985

Who was the other poster? First letter either A, S or J?


----------



## swallow555

Anon Pink


----------



## Anon Pink

swallow555 said:


> Anon Pink


Interesting. 

You claim your older account Sparrow555 was no longer accessible because of the password reset so you created a new account Sparrow5555... But your first post as Sparroww5555 you attack and insult CynthiaD who has never even remotely been insulting to anyone...



Sparrow5555 said:


> What an utterly disgusting, manipulative and an agenda based reply.
> You actually made me create an account.
> 
> What the hell is wrong with you ?


So did Cynthia's post make you create an account or did the password reset make you create an account?

I thought you were a sock puppet of another guy who creates sock puppets as often as Trump makes an ass of himself. So if you're not he, I apologize. But if you are he...


----------



## larry.gray

At least he doesn't make a new account as often as Hillary lies....
You invited the comment Anon


----------



## Anon Pink

I don't think so Larry. Every time trump opens his mouth he makes an ass of himself, but Hillary only lies every 10-15 interviews.


----------



## Adelais

I'd rather a big mouthed honest person be the POTUS than a sociopathic, pathological liar. That harpy has no conscience.


----------



## larry.gray

anon pink said:


> i don't think so larry. Every time trump opens his mouth he makes an ass of himself, but hillary only lies 10-15 times per interview.


fify >


----------



## larry.gray

So you're supporting Johnson IMFR?
Because I wouldn't call Trump honest either...


----------



## swallow555

Anon Pink said:


> Interesting.
> 
> You claim your older account Sparrow555 was no longer accessible because of the password reset so you created a new account Sparrow5555... But your first post as Sparroww5555 you attack and insult CynthiaD who has never even remotely been insulting to anyone...
> 
> 
> 
> So did Cynthia's post make you create an account or did the password reset make you create an account?
> .



Original account - Sparrow555

I could not login but procrastinated creating a new account until I saw that posts by Cynthia in that thread which pissed me off enough to create a new account.




> I thought you were a sock puppet of another guy who creates sock puppets as often as Trump makes an ass of himself. So if you're not he, I apologize. But if you are he..


I think you got a bit too used to the drama inducing behavior on TAM.


----------



## john117

IMFarAboveRubies said:


> I'd rather a big mouthed honest person be the POTUS than a sociopathic, pathological liar. That harpy has no conscience.


----------



## 225985

Anon Pink said:


> Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> You claim your older account Sparrow555 was no longer accessible because of the password reset so you created a new account Sparrow5555... But your first post as Sparroww5555 you attack and insult CynthiaD who has never even remotely been insulting to anyone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So did Cynthia's post make you create an account or did the password reset make you create an account?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were a sock puppet of another guy who creates sock puppets as often as Trump makes an ass of himself. So if you're not he, I apologize. But if you are he...



I did catch that post. I had to go back to read it again to see what agenda CD was accused of. I never saw any agenda from her. Her posts are some if the most helpful

Pink, you on the other hand have this anti-white page agenda that you keep pushing. I may have to block you.


----------



## Anon Pink

blueinbr said:


> I did catch that post. I had to go back to read it again to see what agenda CD was accused of. I never saw any agenda from her. Her posts are some if the most helpful
> 
> Pink, you on the other hand have this anti-white page agenda that you keep pushing. I may have to block you.


:lol:

I get a toaster oven every time I convert a populated page to a white page. But don't tell anyone, blue.


----------



## Anon Pink

larry.gray said:


> fify >


Do you need a tissue for that hyperbolic cough?
:x


----------



## EleGirl

I posted in the mod forum for the ban to be reviewed.


----------



## Blondilocks

blueinbr said:


> Who was the other poster? First letter either A, S or J?


I can't think of a single female poster with one of those initials who one could characterize as a "man hating poster".

However; I can think of an alternate user name for you. And, if I can see it, so can others.


----------



## GTdad

EleGirl said:


> I posted in the mod forum for the ban to be reviewed.


Oh to be a fly on the wall on THAT forum.


----------



## 225985

Blondilocks said:


> I can't think of a single female poster with one of those initials who one could characterize as a "man hating poster".
> 
> 
> 
> However; I can think of an alternate user name for you. And, if I can see it, so can others.




Huh? You think i am someone else? What makes you think that? 

Honest question. Do you think my posts inflame anyone too much? I take the WS defense because I don't or can't see myself as a bad person. Maybe it's denial but it is what i think. 

I am quite real and so is Mrs Blue and all that i posted is true. 

TAM fills a need for me. It is unhealthy addiction mostly though. Once i slow down the posting it will mean i and my marriage is doing better.


----------



## pidge70

blueinbr said:


> Huh? You think i am someone else? What makes you think that?
> 
> Honest question. Do you think my posts inflame anyone too much? I take the WS defense because I don't or can't see myself as a bad person. Maybe it's denial but it is what i think.
> 
> I am quite real and so is Mrs Blue and all that i posted is true.
> 
> TAM fills a need for me. It is unhealthy addiction mostly though. Once i slow down the posting it will mean i and my marriage is doing better.


Look deeper.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 225985

Yes Pidge. I plan to do that. I know enough now that i am not over the reason i came to TAM and i know enough that i am prone to repeat it. 

Right now all my effort is devoted to Mrs Blue's physical recovery which will take at least another month or two. Afterwards i can return to IC, self help books etc to fix or at least improve my shortcomings and for me to learn how to improve my emotional connection with my wife.


----------



## Blondilocks

blueinbr said:


> Huh? *You think i am someone else? * What makes you think that?
> 
> Honest question. *Do you think my posts inflame anyone too much? * I take the WS defense because I don't or can't see myself as a bad person. Maybe it's denial but it is what i think.
> 
> *I am quite real and so is Mrs Blue and all that i posted is true. *
> 
> TAM fills a need for me. It is unhealthy addiction mostly though. Once i slow down the posting it will mean i and my marriage is doing better.


1. No - I think you have a clone
2. No
3. I believe that


----------



## 225985

Blondilocks said:


> 1. No - I think you have a clone
> 2. No
> 3. I believe that




I checked. Don't see that but maybe i am missing something.


----------

